# Old World Paragon



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 23, 2021)

You know, for a larger pedal, this particular build went pretty quick. Really like how it turned out though. Built it using 1S1588 and BA282 diodes. Channel 1 is set with the low gain resistor and soft clipping with Channel 2 set with the high gain resistor and hard clipping. Had a problem with one of the 1S1588 diodes but once switched out it roared! 

Design-wise, I was going for more of an old world feel. This is the first project I used a hammered copper on. Bit of an oddball type enclosure to work with and it's kind of hard to design for. Result is definitely great...but if I was to do another one I'd probably lighten up the logo and labels more. The cream color works...but it's just a tad too dark.


----------



## Popnfreshbass (Nov 23, 2021)

Tayda enclosure and UV print? Looks sharp as hell.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Nov 23, 2021)

Looks great! I was weary of printing on the hammered copper, but I def have to try it now. Did you use gloss also?
Nice work inside and out!


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 23, 2021)

Wow dude. This looks great!


----------



## fractal33 (Nov 23, 2021)

Looks great man! Was this a decal or UV? Been trying to figure out how to get something on my hammered copper enclosures.


----------



## fig (Nov 23, 2021)

It's smashing dahling! 😘


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 23, 2021)

Popnfreshbass said:


> Tayda enclosure and UV print? Looks sharp as hell.


Yup, all Tayda!


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 23, 2021)

fractal33 said:


> Looks great man! Was this a decal or UV? Been trying to figure out how to get something on my hammered copper enclosures.


UV printing through Tayda. Pretty much the only way to fly with a hammered copper enclosure. The texturing would make it stupid hard to do decals on.


----------



## fractal33 (Nov 23, 2021)

jeffwhitfield said:


> UV printing through Tayda. Pretty much the only way to fly with a hammered copper enclosure. The texturing would make it stupid hard to do decals on.


I did one but it was impossible to see because of how dark it is. Surprisingly the texture part didn't have as much as an impact as I thought though.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 23, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Looks great! I was weary of printing on the hammered copper, but I def have to try it now. Did you use gloss also?
> Nice work inside and out!


I did use gloss. I feel like it helps make the labels and graphics more vivid.


----------



## ADAOCE (Nov 24, 2021)

Bravo man!!


----------



## zachlovescoffee (Nov 24, 2021)

jeffwhitfield said:


> You know, for a larger pedal, this particular build went pretty quick. Really like how it turned out though. Built it using 1S1588 and BA282 diodes. Channel 1 is set with the low gain resistor and soft clipping with Channel 2 set with the high gain resistor and hard clipping. Had a problem with one of the 1S1588 diodes but once switched out it roared!
> 
> Design-wise, I was going for more of an old world feel. This is the first project I used a hammered copper on. Bit of an oddball type enclosure to work with and it's kind of hard to design for. Result is definitely great...but if I was to do another one I'd probably lighten up the logo and labels more. The cream color works...but it's just a tad too dark.
> 
> ...


Absolutely sick! I ordered the same enclosure. Any chance you'd be willing to share your vector file so I could modify a bit and have them do something similar?


----------



## Phil hodson (Nov 24, 2021)

zachlovescoffee said:


> Absolutely sick! I ordered the same enclosure. Any chance you'd be willing to share your vector file so I could modify a bit and have them do something similar?


+1 if you’re willing to share…


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 24, 2021)

jeffwhitfield said:


> You know, for a larger pedal, this particular build went pretty quick. Really like how it turned out though. Built it using 1S1588 and BA282 diodes. Channel 1 is set with the low gain resistor and soft clipping with Channel 2 set with the high gain resistor and hard clipping. Had a problem with one of the 1S1588 diodes but once switched out it roared!
> 
> Design-wise, I was going for more of an old world feel. This is the first project I used a hammered copper on. Bit of an oddball type enclosure to work with and it's kind of hard to design for. Result is definitely great...but if I was to do another one I'd probably lighten up the logo and labels more. The cream color works...but it's just a tad too dark.
> 
> ...



How are you liking the tone at 18V? I know many have gone to 9V and I have the PM so I am running at 9V and love it.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 25, 2021)

zachlovescoffee said:


> Absolutely sick! I ordered the same enclosure. Any chance you'd be willing to share your vector file so I could modify a bit and have them do something similar?


You bet!


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 25, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> How are you liking the tone at 18V? I know many have gone to 9V and I have the PM so I am running at 9V and love it.


You know, I'm actually fine with it. I built a Duocast which can switch back and forth between 9v and 18v. Between the two on that one, I prefer the 18v. Just feels like it has more clarity to it. Same applies with the Paragon I guess. I haven't actually heard it at 9v though. But, considering that I like how it sounds...well...why even bother?


----------



## zachlovescoffee (Nov 25, 2021)

jeffwhitfield said:


> You bet!


Is this all you need to give tayda to screen print on a pedal?


----------



## TheSin (Nov 25, 2021)

Nice looking build!


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 25, 2021)

zachlovescoffee said:


> Is this all you need to give tayda to screen print on a pedal?


Yep! The PDF is ready to go. Just need to purchase the UV printing and the gloss service (if you want gloss). Main thing is that when you add the design, be sure and answer the questions by saying 'no' to white, 'yes' to color, and 'yes' to gloss...along with 'yes' on the question about the Roland Swatch color being used for gloss. That's pretty much it.


----------



## zachlovescoffee (Nov 25, 2021)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Yep! The PDF is ready to go. Just need to purchase the UV printing and the gloss service (if you want gloss). Main thing is that when you add the design, be sure and answer the questions by saying 'no' to white, 'yes' to color, and 'yes' to gloss...along with 'yes' on the question about the Roland Swatch color being used for gloss. That's pretty much it.


Sweet. Any chance you have the original file (gimp or AI) I’d like to change some of the fonts and text. If not, no worries!


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 25, 2021)

zachlovescoffee said:


> Sweet. Any chance you have the original file (gimp or AI) I’d like to change some of the fonts and text. If not, no worries!


Dun!


----------



## zachlovescoffee (Nov 25, 2021)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Dun!


Double bad ass!


----------



## danwojaz (Aug 7, 2022)

@jeffwhitfield what did you do for the Pro-10 Dual overdrive. I messaged you on reverb. I watched your video tutorial and am thinking of getting illustrator to make my own designs, but it will probably take a few months of trial and error to figure it out.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Aug 9, 2022)

danwojaz said:


> @jeffwhitfield what did you do for the Pro-10 Dual overdrive. I messaged you on reverb. I watched your video tutorial and am thinking of getting illustrator to make my own designs, but it will probably take a few months of trial and error to figure it out.


Pro-10? Or Paragon? I'd be happy to share my files so you can see how they were done.


----------



## danwojaz (Aug 10, 2022)

@jeffwhitfield Pro-10


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Aug 10, 2022)

Here you go!  

You might need to update it to match the drill template for the latest Pro-10 combo board. This one was made before that one existed. I did this one using the two separate Pro-10 boards.









						Pro10_OD-Template.ai.zip
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## danwojaz (Aug 11, 2022)

@jeffwhitfield Thanks so much!


----------



## DGWVI (Aug 11, 2022)

Not usually a fan of the hammertone look, but that is sexy


----------



## danwojaz (Aug 15, 2022)

Oh, I just realized I could probably set it up to have different overdrives instead of the pro-10 blue. It’s a little too bassy and then bright for me. I’ll probably make one and use a lightspeed and one with the morning glory instead. @jeffwhitfield i am one of the weird ones that really like the odd-1 side, but not the blue side.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Aug 15, 2022)

danwojaz said:


> Oh, I just realized I could probably set it up to have different overdrives instead of the pro-10 blue. It’s a little too bassy and then bright for me. I’ll probably make one and use a lightspeed and one with the morning glory instead. @jeffwhitfield i am one of the weird ones that really like the odd-1 side, but not the blue side.


Yep, roll your own! That's the beauty of that enclosure size. Can fit two boards side-by-side no problem. 

Being that the blue side is more or less a Blues Breaker circuit, could try something else to compliment the ODR side. Maybe a TS circuit?


----------



## bechbox (Aug 16, 2022)

Nice - can't wait to build mine, it's stuck in customs somewhere with a bunch of other pedalpcbs. What is the connector plug called you're using for power?


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Aug 16, 2022)

bechbox said:


> Nice - can't wait to build mine, it's stuck in customs somewhere with a bunch of other pedalpcbs. What is the connector plug called you're using for power?



These are the ones I typically use. A little pricey but they have silicone sleeves so I can’t really complain. 

10pcs Upgraded Tiny Whoop JST-PH... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07NWD5NTN?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## bechbox (Aug 16, 2022)

@jeffwhitfield cool, thanks man


----------

